# Michigan Sauce



## bill ace 350 (Jul 3, 2022)

Looking for a Michigan sauce recipe, like in Northern New York.

Anyone have one they would be willing to share?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 3, 2022)

Chris might have a recipe . I remember him talking  about it before . I think he's working this weekend .  


 gmc2003


----------



## WaterRat (Jul 3, 2022)

No clue but waiting to hear about it…


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 3, 2022)

I never made it, but used to be a place close by that had it....

Chopsaw, I did see GMC2003 post. The one i had definitely had tomato paste/sauce... 

Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 3, 2022)

Sounds interesting .


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jul 3, 2022)

here ya go








						Michigan sauce Recipe
					

Boil the burger. Do not fry.




					recipes.sparkpeople.com
				



volworths  in Handcock Mi makes this.

Mike


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 3, 2022)

YooperSmoker said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! The picture looks right on target, and the spices seem about right.

Thank you Mike.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 3, 2022)

So this is like a Sloppy Joe without the vinegar and brown sugar? Is it eaten like a Sloppy Joe?


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jul 3, 2022)

no problem
Sven  its used to make ''sliders''
hot dog topping

Mike


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 3, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> So this is like a Sloppy Joe without the vinegar and brown sugar? Is it eaten like a Sloppy Joe?


Goes on top of a hotdog, adding any other toppings you like. The meat is finely ground, no large pieces, chunks like sloppy joe.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 3, 2022)

Nice . I had heard that one of the keys to the texture is adding the meat raw , not browned .


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 3, 2022)

Attached is Coney Sauce and Michigan Sauce recipes I got from members.  One came from 

 ChefTrinket
 's father the renowned *Chef Jimmy J *and not sure the other contributor.
The key I remember is to boil the ground beef


----------

